# cherry shrimp in my tank



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

so I have these 20+- cherry shrimps in my planted tank. I see saddles on the females back.

do I need to put a place where they can go hide in order to get berried or they can do their thing just on plants?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

They will just do their thing  i do notice the females dissappear for a few days when they get berried and hide more when pregnant, coming out when I feed them...so it seems they like some hiding places


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, given the shrimp need to molt before they can lay eggs into the swimerettes, why wouldnt it hurt just to give them a hide?

All you need is some moss and rocks, etc.


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

ah ok if you consider java moss a hiding place then I do have a hiding place 
thank you.


----------

